# Whoop Whoop!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubby just called me and asked if I wanted to go to the Kid Rock concert - Ahhh - HECK YAH!!!!!! I am so excited. My hubby's cousin is in line at the ticket place (4th in line)! I am soooooo excited - I am hoping for front row!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's awesome! Hope you have fun!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well we didn't get front row - but we got a section real close to the stage and front row of that section - so it will be awesome. We were trying to get tickets to Rodney Carrington also - but they were already sold out - darn it~


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's so exciting! Hope you have an awesome time!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison that is great!! I really like Kid Rock!! Have fun!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! I hope you have tons of fun!!!!


----------

